# pros and cons of organic vs. chemical fertilizers



## tallslim (Jul 26, 2005)

my first grow i used a fox farm fertilizer that is 9-6-6 in npk.  now i'm using a 15-30-15 all purpose miracle grow fertilizer.  i'm guessing that the one with a higher value is going to perform better.  i've used this new one for about 3 weeks and the plants look great but i was wondering if the were draw backs. i heard that the taste isn't that good with chemical ferts vs organic is there a way that i can stop this from happen before harvest.  i'll send up some pics soon of the girls.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 26, 2005)

Saying one with a higher N-P-K is better is like saying a burger than has more calories, fat & salt is better.
Miracle grow is bottom-of-the-barrel.
Very harsh, incomplete and leaves a nasty taste unless throughly flushed.
The only good thing you can say about it is that it's better than nothing.

Btw, the Fox Farms nutrient you listed was for veg, the Miracle grow 15-30-15 is for flowering.

The numbers are useless if you don't know what they mean or what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## ickypitbull (Jul 26, 2005)

The numbers are useless if you don't know what they mean or what you're trying to achieve.[/QUOTE]


Well said Guru, well said......
FoxFarms VS MiracleKill? I'd take FoxFarms over almost everything, if you use a FF soil you may never even need to add ANY nutes. If you use MiracleKill anything everytime out you're risking harming your plants, also look at ingredients, do you want all the chemicals MG uses or all the organic ferts you get from FoxFarms? 
remember that tiny amounts of everything you put on your plants is going into your lungs, even with a 2 week flushing period, you WERE going to flush for at least 2 weeks before harvest weren't you????


----------



## mariofromontario (Jul 26, 2005)

Indeed, i have used the 1.5 cubic foot bags of fox farm, the one w/ all the pretty fish. It is very consistant in is quality, i almost feel like eating it. ive used bigbloom but never grow. funny how poos can smell good after you grow for a while. as for the pros and cons, organic (in my expeirience) requires bigger pots, and a little more know how. W/ chemical fert, sticking to a medium that leaches well is important, ie sunshine #4 or pro mix, right now im growng babies in a drip , with chems, then i switch to sushine 4, w/ some worm poo,and mykes pot ager. around week 4 of bloom i switch to pure blend.
and or fox farm bloom around week 5 0r ^ i flush. ik sometimes give a bit of weak food at this time. i like the smell of earthjuice bloom.as long as most or all of my fan leaves are yellow at the finish im happy . smooth tasty smoke.


----------

